# Gender Confirmation



## PW414 (Feb 16, 2016)

I am hoping the experts here can confirm my 3 year old Matecho's gender? I believe both to be male. 

Thank you!


----------



## JasonE (Feb 7, 2011)

The first one has the toe pads of a male. The second one I can't tell anything about. I'd like to see pics of both sitting up.


----------



## Eurydactylodes (Sep 7, 2021)

They both look male, but remember that visual sexing is a dark art-especially through a screen. You will not know for sure until you hear calling or see them lay eggs.


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

When you figure it out you should drive up a canyon with some smoke bombs and start the National Forest on fire.


----------



## laylow (Apr 6, 2009)

They look to be males. Find yourself a female and play some Marvin Gaye. Bet you get romance


----------

